
Microsoft to Stop Supporting Office 2016 for Mac in October - clairity
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/08/03/microsoft-stop-supporting-office-2016-october/
======
wiseleo
4 years... only 4 years. Their software is capable of being used for decades.
This is just sad.

~~~
fr2null
A specific version of their software was supported for 4 years. There are
newer versions readily available. I think 4 years support for a product like
this, while there are far newer versions is really good.

